# Wanna see some cool fish tanks?



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Found these two massive German fish tanks while surfing: definitely filled to the rim with tank busters









- 3500 gallon Orinoco biotope tank (large characins, catfish)
- 6750 gallon catfish/arowana/stingray/peacock bass tank

Found on: www.raubwelse.de


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

love both setups


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

why would anyone want to stick an ugly pacu in their tanks? That 3500g in particular is just full of them.

very cool pics though nonetheless, thanks for sharing


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> why would anyone want to stick an ugly pacu in their tanks?


 That's what I was thinking too - first thing I would do is drain that 3500 Gal bad boy, sell all pacu's as sushi, and start stocking it with actual fish...
I mean, just think of all the possibilities when owning such a tank...


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i think it looks good with the pacus


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like, but I would have gone with tiny little fish like neons and have millions of them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

shark tank....thanks for sharing jonas


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

GERMANS ARE INSANE


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> why would anyone want to stick an ugly pacu in their tanks? That 3500g in particular is just full of them.
> 
> very cool pics though nonetheless, thanks for sharing


 My thoughts exactlly


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

can't see the pics







just alot of german text.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are insane
but that size get sharks


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Those are amazing!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> Those are amazing!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Wow, you could raise your own tuna in tank like that!

Where do you think you could find a piece a driftwood like the one in the Orinoco tank?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

pull it out of a lake or river would be your best chance


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd like to see how he made that. I'd do it different too but, hey, he's the one that built it!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

man, whats up with the Hate against pacu.. they make great pets.. they are smart, ative, friendly, and like to be touched... they realy are great fish..

THese tanks look good. but i want bigger....

that biotope is fantastic.. thats how i like my tanks!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

also, i think some one needs a diet and excersize plan SOON!!!

can some one say Diabetes and heart attack?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

holy mother of god,
wud i hell put ugly ass pacus in that tank, a shaol of rhoms or a huge shoal of reds,


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

holy god, if i had a tank of that size i would defenitily put a very very large pygo shoal in it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

P's are a waist of tank space.....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> P's are a waist of tank space.....


----------

